# How to change System Volume Information attributes?



## trublu (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes,how to do it? whenever i check "show hidden files and folders",the system vol. information folder in C: shows up,even though i haven't unchecked "Hide protected OS files". Any help?


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 21, 2008)

What attributes do you want to change? It is a system folder mind you... one wrong move and everything goes kaput
I advice against it....


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 21, 2008)

Nah, files in SVI are perfectly safe to delete. Go to any drive, right click SVI, click properties. In sharing tab, Tick whatever box is available and click okay. Repeat on all drives. Now you can delete the files inside. If you cant, restart the comp, and now you can.


----------



## trublu (Sep 21, 2008)

Yet another query:
The SVI folder in C: can be opened.But when i double-click the same folder(SVI) in other drives, i get an error "Access is Denied". Is something wrong?


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 21, 2008)

There's nothing wrong. Just right click on the SVI folder, click on "Properties" and go to the "Security" tab. Click on "Add". Enter your user name. Click on OK twice. You'll now be able to open that folder.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 22, 2008)

@trublu

Do what I said for SVI in all drives.


----------



## paroh (Sep 25, 2008)

Open windows explorer go to Tools->Folder Option->View  and check the last one use simple file sharing(Recommended).

And after that right click on  System Volume Information to change its attributes


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 25, 2008)

^^ yeah I forgot that step, thanks


----------

